# Elephant



## DG1959 (May 18, 2017)

I acquired "Elephant" .. know little about the plant but what I have found it looks impressive. This plant will be in my greenhouse.
 I couldn't find a grow journal on this plant, anyone ever grow it?


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2017)

Welcome DG! No i don't know about Elephant, it sounds big. lol... How bout you start a journal so we all can learn about this strain.


----------



## umbra (May 18, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken it is an indica that goes back to mid 70's when afghanis were just starting to come to the US.


----------



## SquiddyPacheco (Jun 30, 2018)

It was a big strain in Hawaii in the 70s .. I believe it came back with the Vietnam vets.. I can’t tell you the genetics .. My Dad grew it here in Hawaii late 70 s .. the one thing it was known for was beingbhuge plants with huge buds the leaves were huge like cover your whole face huge. And here it was top notch stone.. And yes they started breeding it to the Afghani cause they wanted to shorten the plant flower time and make the bud solid.. Was very sought after strain in the 808 state when I was a kid.. With all the new strains out now days and people  needing names I D K .. But when you say elephant it takes me back to my dads backyard.. It was an Oahu strain. I will get more info and post it.. Im having trouble believing this strain was kept pure.. anyhow heres what I could find  I rememeber the strain back in the 70 s I didn't smoke but was a mere kid.. but I will never forget the name Elephant and all the huge trees of it in our backyard



Acording to Pua Mana 

Hawaiian Elephant or just plain old Elephant, is a legendary Hawaiian Sativa named for her incredible size!

While Elephant is an old strain -there really is nothing plain about her -- Elephant is a sweet Hawaiian flower with a unique seductive scent and tasty tropical terpenes.

While many growers in Hawai'i had to grow smaller strains to avoid Green Harvest helicopters back in the day, now with the re-legalization of the Healing of the Nations -- we can bring out the Elephant our of hibernation for righteous representation!!


Another Site

A sativa-dominant strain of cannabis known for its fat, dense structure and overpowering effects. Allegedly this strain was first created in Hawaii and was enjoyed first in the 70s. Elephant delivers unto its users an energetic and creative head effect that produces a happy euphoria. As previously mentioned, Elephant's name comes from its insanely oversized buds, that are dense and packed with a tropically-scented resin that you only become aware of when you break these giant buds apart. Patients may find that Elephant's extreme potency— sometimes having been shown to be as high as 25% THC— may be overwhelming, especially for users who have a low tolerance.

Im sure there are crosses out there... I hope you got the real deallaate 70 s early 80s Elephant... a real gem for the garden...

Aloha Squidy


Aloha
Squidy


----------

